# Clean & Shiny - Grab yourself a bargain!



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We have an AMAZING summer sale for a limited time only - grab yourself a bargain on selected Wowo's products - once they're gone they're gone! Listed below is the full selection of products we are able to offer great savings on..


1 x Quick Detailer 500ml - £6.95 (RRP £13.99)
10 x All Purpose Cleaner 500ml - £4.95 (RRP £9.99)
10 x Ceramic Booster 500ml - £9.95 (RRP £19.99)
5 x Hydro Bead 500ml - £6.95 (RRP £14.99)
5 x Tar & Glue Remover 500ml - £4.95 (RRP £9.99)
10 x Fabric Sealant 500ml - £6.45 (RRP £14.99)
2 x Tyre Restorer 500ml - £5.95 (RRP £11.99)
10 x Show n Go Polish - £5.95 (RRP £12.99)

10 x Hot Wax 500ml - £5.95 (RRP £14.99)
10 x Mallow Wax 200ml - £20 (RRP £49.95)
10 x Contact 121 200ml - £20 (RRP £49.95)

Postage to be added at the set price of £3.95.

Direct Message us for any more information, or if you wish to add something from our website to your order, as you won't find these prices anywhere else, as this is a DW exclusive promotion!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great pricing chaps - APC super cheap


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

This Is now closed


----------

